# 5 Bar Project



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 2, 2015)

Bike is all apart. Got the head badge off. Guess what color it's going to be....


----------



## Boris (Nov 2, 2015)

Green?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Green?




Colorblind there Dave? Maybe not. Then it'd be a shade of grey.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm a little confused now. Would the whole bike have been red without white trim?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2015)

Maybe an old repaint under the blue?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 2, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe an old repaint under the blue?



I was expecting white, but it is the right red. Nothing under the other paint.


----------



## theterrym (Nov 4, 2015)

The great mysteries of disassembly!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 5, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Colorblind there Dave? Maybe not. Then it'd be a shade of grey.




Now what color?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 5, 2015)

Any white on the lugs?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 5, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Any white on the lugs?



Nope.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 5, 2015)

I do have some concerns. Someone, who had no idea how to braze, made some crappy repairs. I will take it down to see why. Thankfully, I learned how to braze when I was 7. Parts are headed down to the chrome shop.







And thanks to Reginald for the detailed pattern drawing.





To the blaster tomorrow.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 19, 2015)

Wheels are ready.....


----------



## RustyHornet (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow those are pretty.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 19, 2015)

Since the pie plate guard is hard to find, does anyone have good pic of the other guard?

Could this be the correct one?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2015)

This is the one I had picked up for your bike, but the next owner opted out of buying it. I ended up selling it last year.





 I bet it would look great with that McCauley,but not sure I've seen that frame configuration(Hawthorne Twin Bar) with it. Seen them with this one.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks Mike, I won't give up looking. Do you have the other guard?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2015)

One like in the catalog pic? I believe so. I'll let you know.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2016)

Any update on your project?? I really love these Hawthorne Twin Bars. Be great to see another one on the road


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Any update on your project?? I really love these Hawthorne Twin Bars. Be great to see another one on the road



Nope........As I have told Scott, I'm not sure if I want to do a restore, or do something way oresut there.....I'm stuck! That's why there is no progress...
Any input?


----------



## sludgeguy (Dec 4, 2016)

I would do a restore. These are gorgeous bikes in there own right and with the darts you've been given the layout for would be really unique to the frame. For the correct parts your missing out on nice place holders till the correct ones show up.
That's my 2 cents.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 4, 2016)

sludgeguy said:


> I would do a restore. These are gorgeous bikes in there own right and with the darts you've been given the layout for would be really unique to the frame. For the correct parts your missing out on nice place holders till the correct ones show up.
> That's my 2 cents.




I have all of the correct parts,  I just don't like the darts....it's like they weren't even trying..


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 5, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I have all of the correct parts,  I just don't like the darts....it's like they weren't even trying..




X2


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 5, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I do have some concerns. Someone, who had no idea how to braze, made some crappy repairs. I will take it down to see why. Thankfully, I learned how to braze when I was 7. Parts are headed down to the chrome shop.
> View attachment 248664View attachment 248661
> 
> And thanks to Reginald for the detailed pattern drawing.
> ...




That may be factory, I had one of those frames and the factory brazing was horrible!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I have all of the correct parts,  I just don't like the darts....it's like they weren't even trying..



How can you _not _love those looooong top tube(s) darts???


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 5, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> How can you _not _love those looooong top tube(s) darts???




It's not those, it's the ones below those....2 inches of nothing.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 5, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I just don't like the darts....it's like they weren't even trying..



Which darts? On the fenders, or ?.... as I personally think the darts on the fenders are fantastic. They match the frame top bars perfectly. If you're talking others, I can't comment as time wore most of those off mine.



 
Chad


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> ....2 inches of nothing.



TWSS


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 5, 2016)

Huge fan of 5 bars. They look great with tanks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> Huge fan of 5 bars. They look great with tanks.



These are actually Hawthorne Twin Bars & never came with a tank. The Monark 5 Bars are pretty sweet though. Would love to have one someday.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 5, 2016)

This one......


 
Here's a bike that did it right. all the same design....


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> This one......
> View attachment 392854
> Here's a bike that did it right. all the same design....
> 
> View attachment 392855



Meh...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 5, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Meh...




I'll take it that you agree. I'm not fortunate to have an OG bike......so that's why I'm still on the fence. The fenders, the long darts on the top tube are good, and then they ran out of paint or tape.......


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I'll take it that you agree. I'm not fortunate to have an OG bike......so that's why I'm still on the fence. The fenders, the long darts on the top tube are good, and then they ran out of paint or tape.......



Be cool to see what you do. I'm sure it'll look great with longer darts, but I love my HTB just the way it is. It's the way the paint scheme was planned out by the designers at Monkey Wards and that's good enough for me


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 5, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Be cool to see what you do. I'm sure it'll look great with longer darts, but I love my HTB just the way it is. It's the way the paint scheme was planned out by the designers at Monkey Wards and that's good enough for me




I wouldn't do anything if it was OG and yours look great. Being a designer, a painter, and an artist, it could look way more cool in a subtle way...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 7, 2016)

This is equal and flowing, just saying.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> This is equal and flowing, just saying.
> 
> View attachment 393410




That does look nice


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 7, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> That does look nice




That is a slight change from a "MEH"?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2016)

If I were to restore one for myself, I would still have to stay true to the original scheme. It would bug me if I didn't.


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 8, 2016)

Killer bike! I want a 5 bar someday


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 9, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> If I were to restore one for myself, I would still have to stay true to the original scheme. It would bug me if I didn't.




And that's why it's not painted yet, I'm just torn....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 3, 2017)

I am now totally confused. Hector sent me the pics of his bike..




 


So I went back to the adverts for the 38 Twin bar....



 

 



These adverts looks just like the pics above. Does anyone have any advertisement of the short darts on the bottom tubes?
Thanks.


----------



## sludgeguy (Jan 3, 2017)

I do like the long days and the add does back up what you're wanting. Not too mention, it's your bike and you're the one that has to live with it. Make yourself happy!


----------



## Scribble (Jan 4, 2017)

Really cool project, can't wait to see more.


----------

